# Olympics Bill Insert Showing the 2 Extra Channels



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My bill was up on Dish's web site this morning with an Olympics Insert:










The two extra channels are now a promise, Basketball HD Ch 98 & 395 and Soccer HD Ch 99 & 396.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Do the two extra channels turn on August 8th or 9th ?


----------



## AlexT (Apr 24, 2007)

Soccer matches start on 8/6, so I'm guessing/hoping those channels will be live on that date.

http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv_and_online_listings/zone=ET/day=-2/index.html


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

According to the schedule on the NBC Olympics site the Soccer Channel broadcasts start around 2 am Pacific Time and the UniversalHD (MSNBC simulcast) starts at around 4:30 am Pacific Time. So we'll see about the Soccer Channel then. Since some of you on Eastern Time can see if the Soccer Channel is on 5 am, maybe we'll know. I won't be up at 2 am so please don't call to inform me.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

phrelin said:


> According to the schedule on the NBC Olympics site the Soccer Channel broadcasts start around 2 am Pacific Time and the UniversalHD (MSNBC simulcast) starts at around 4:30 am Pacific Time. So we'll see about the Soccer Channel then. Since some of you on Eastern Time can see if the Soccer Channel is on 5 am, maybe we'll know. I won't be up at 2 am so please don't call to inform me.


But I will be up at 5 to watch the games. BTW the channels were just turned on. Go Argentina!


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

Channel 365 "OLYMPB" and Channel 367 "OLYMPS" are flanking Universal HD in the channel guide. There's a message on both telling viewers to "tune into this channel starting 8-9-08 for all the excitement!"

The channel has a "Beijing 2008" logo with CNBC, MSNBC, Oxygen, ESN and Universal HD wrapping around it.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Bobby H said:


> Channel 365 "OLYMPB" and Channel 367 "OLYMPS" are flanking Universal HD in the channel guide. There's a message on both telling viewers to "tune into this channel starting 8-9-08 for all the excitement!"
> 
> The channel has a "Beijing 2008" logo with CNBC, MSNBC, Oxygen, ESN and Universal HD wrapping around it.


The soccer channels states coverage will start on 8-6-08.


----------



## Thomfoolery (Aug 4, 2008)

I know it's probably crazy, but I'm very low on extra funds and I was wondering if anyone knows: if I bought a used 811 receiver, would it receive these special Olympic channels from my Dish 500 antenna w/ dual LNB?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thomfoolery said:


> I know it's probably crazy, but I'm very low on extra funds and I was wondering if anyone knows: if I bought a used 811 receiver, would it receive these special Olympic channels from my Dish 500 antenna w/ dual LNB?


No.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

Thomfoolery said:


> I know it's probably crazy, but I'm very low on extra funds and I was wondering if anyone knows: if I bought a used 811 receiver, would it receive these special Olympic channels from my Dish 500 antenna w/ dual LNB?


Sorry bro, these channels are MPEG4 and the 811 will only get the MPEG2 channels.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

If it helps the soccer folks, Aug,6 430am pacific, on Channel 366 is Usa Vs Norway womens soccer. Already in the guide, set it and watch it at a normal hr.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

GrumpyBear said:


> If it helps the soccer folks, Aug,6 430am pacific, on Channel 366 is Usa Vs Norway womens soccer. Already in the guide, set it and watch it at a normal hr.


It's also on MSNBC and Universal HD


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

366 is Universal, and MSNBC isn't HD(Hehehe)
Why would we want to watch an Olympic show in non HD, like others will have too.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv_and_online_listings/zone=PT/day=-2/index.html
You will have to change locations, but this is a useful link, on finding what channel is showing what Olympic sport.


----------



## geoff (Jan 3, 2004)

Bobby H said:


> Channel 365 "OLYMPB" and Channel 367 "OLYMPS" are flanking Universal HD in the channel guide. There's a message on both telling viewers to "tune into this channel starting 8-9-08 for all the excitement!"
> 
> The channel has a "Beijing 2008" logo with CNBC, MSNBC, Oxygen, ESN and Universal HD wrapping around it.


The channels are also mapped down to 98 & 99 and show that programming coverage will start tomorrow (8/6)

Geoff


----------

